# Nano plant LEDs?



## default (May 28, 2011)

Anyone know good plant growing-capable LEDs? Im looking for something for a small 7g cube.
Originality thinking the finnex 12" plant+ but I like the look of a pendant more - And perhaps something that dosent cost $200+


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah I saw that the Finnex 16" fugeray planted + was $80. I don't have any experience with LEDs... is there any other brand than Finnex that does quality planted nano tank LED setups?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

futurezach said:


> Yeah I saw that the Finnex 16" fugeray planted + was $80. I don't have any experience with LEDs... is there any other brand than Finnex that does quality planted nano tank LED setups?


im not sure about other LEDs, I need something shorter than 12" and finnex seems to be the best choice. I know all LEDs will grow plants - but to what extent. my fall back plan would be the ADA aquasky but I would hate to spend $200+ on LEDs for a freshwater nano. I was doing some read up on some par38s? that came in daylights and reds that could be effective in a planted setup, but nothing seems Canadian based.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

default said:


> I know all LEDs will grow plants - but to what extent. .


But not all LEDs are created equal, it depends on colour temperature of the LEDs, and how many?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

futurezach said:


> But not all LEDs are created equal, it depends on colour temperature of the LEDs, and how many?


of course they are made differently, same as any other light bulb in regards to CFLS, PCs, or any T bulbs. however even your cheapest LED still produces light and like I said - it will grow, to an extent - in regards to plants.
even your cheapest marineland LEDs for those hoods can grow certain plants like anubias, crypts, moss, and ferns - light is light, what is important is how much usable light is available and what intensity.
In regards to colour, it is important and refers back towards usable light, but I've seen plants grown with all white and/or even blue lights.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I might have the perfect thing for you.










MicMol , google them.

Cree LEDs, Orsam LEDs, built in timer, metal body, ramp up, individual channel control of colours, hmm goodness.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I might have the perfect thing for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look cool! I was looking at them recently, but the canadian distributor seems to be down . I saw that you got them for a "good" price, could you PM me how much it was? Also how have the growth been? Looks really blue+purple!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

First in Canada, I think? First person in my Condo, that for sure.

Do you like simmer? Do you like and enjoy colours? 

The purple is just the mixture of the RGB, with extra blue. You can turn the intensity of each channel (colour) from 0 - 100% Ramp up or down. You can have the tank white, I just ramp up everything in the pictures. 

I get more pearling from the LEDs than the CFL, as 6500K bulbs are not very high in the red or blue areas of the spectrum. 

The thing I don't like is the simmer, and the way it makes everything in the tank "pop" with the way LEDs are made. Got neon tetras? Perfect! Got crystal red shrimp? Perfect! Got a window with white blinds? Might have to reconsider. People might think you got a disco party going on in your place.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> First in Canada, I think? First person in my Condo, that for sure.
> 
> Do you like simmer? Do you like and enjoy colours?
> 
> ...


Lol that review made me chuckle more than I'd admit. I do like how it looks and its extreme eye candy - and for yes I do like shimmers  I loved MHs and really like the effectives LEDs give you.
I just emailed the Canadian distributor a few hours ago, If you say your plants pearl from this thing, I have high hopes for it.
And besides my neighbours already think I'm crazy, loud war noises (games and movies), blocking the road for road hockey, and strangers coming in and out with zip lock bags filled with green stuff (thanks gtaa lmao, I really wonder what my neighbours actually think) - how much worse can disco lights be


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm surprise you don't have a reef, those guys love the colour and simmer. It's a very nice light and I think you will be happy with it. I know the states have a few distributor you can try asking. 

With the retail price, you would probably get free shipping.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I'm surprise you don't have a reef, those guys love the colour and simmer. It's a very nice light and I think you will be happy with it. I know the states have a few distributor you can try asking.
> 
> With the retail price, you would probably get free shipping.


Once upon a time, it was too time confusing.. I will get back into it sometime in the future. I will wait until modular replies and decide if I'm gonna acquire it from another source.
Was still considering the ADA Aquasky that seems to be around the same price range as well.


----------

